# Worst tarpon season in a long time



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Well guys would you say the weather has managed to make this the worst tarpon season in years??? I've been waiting for some resonalble weather for a while, forget the perfect calm just give me something to fish.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been studying the waters down by SPI and haven't seen any jumpers or big silver sides ... not a one ... maybe it's early in the season? I'm sure there's a few maybe way up the beach by Mansfield Pass or Boca Chica but I'm used to seeing at least a few from the beach by now. Odd.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

cpthook said:


> Well guys would you say the weather has managed to make this the worst tarpon season in years??? I've been waiting for some resonalble weather for a while, forget the perfect calm just give me something to fish.


There is always a push of fish migrating northward in May, June and early July but the winds make it difficult to tarpon fish, especially along the open beachfront. This winds have been relentless at times but I definitely wouldn't say it has been the worst fishing in years. A few days it has been exceptional. Assuming we avoid significant tropical weather, August and September will bring calmer seas and plenty of tarpon.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Usually, the 2nd week of August is prime season. The crowds are always gone by then too, with everyone getting geared up for school and football and all that. NFMS has screwed the offshore scene up so bad, I am giving up on that and planning to chase some Tarpon if it ever lays down.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I remember reading a long time ago that our best tarpon seasons (at least on the upper coast) were seasons with lot's of freshwater being dumped from the San Jac and Trinity. I guess these next couple months could add credence to that or completely disprove it.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Forsure late season is typically red hot, giveing way to slick calm hot weather allowing us to cover allot of water which is a necessity for locating fish. However, usually by late July I've managed serveral successful trips. The first week of June was the best window so far this year. There has been one other small questionable window that I've noted while watching the weather daily. When I refer to the worst season in years I'm eluding to the ideal weather window to effectively persue them. Unfortunately the Galveston Jettys do not hold tarpon like the POC and Port Aransas Jettys. This would allow an opportunity to jump a couple fish even on rough days . I've heard people say that tarpon fishing in recent years has made a rebound from say the Rosevelt years. I personally beleive it has really never changed, the fish have always been there, we simply have a few more people fishing for them now. My understanding is a 150lb fish is 30 plus years old, any confirmation on this??


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mont said:


> Usually, the 2nd week of August is prime season. The crowds are always gone by then too, with everyone getting geared up for school and football and all that. NFMS has screwed the offshore scene up so bad, I am giving up on that and planning to chase some Tarpon if it ever lays down.


My favorite season is then through most of October with the fall run. I'll save some coin for a blackfin tuna run around the shrimpers, but surf fishing is free and I've got a ton of light tackle to burn up. I even have some jigs I can cast near a mile if I see tarpon on the second sandbar guts. One ole boy down here was catching tarpon in the first gut right off the beach with a fly pole, amazing to watch ... wish I was that good at it!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I agree with Sammie, October is hands down the best month there is around here. It's cool, the humidity is lower and there's all kinds of fish running. I should have plenty of time to fish this year too, my deer lease got abruptly cancelled last year and I don't have any plans to get a new one. I don't care if it's sharks and jacks once I get out there, a pull is a pull and tarpon hang with both of them. I even got a book coming from Amazon to read up on chasing silver kings. It may be the world's biggest snipe hunt, but that's why they call it fishing.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Have been fishing out of Mansfield the last few years and jumping 10+ fish somedays. I go with Willamar Lodge in a 25' Explorer that works great chasing the fish up & down the beachfront, but the water hasn't really cleaned up to see the fish yet. I booked some cast and blast days for sep. The water should be clean enough by then.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Mont said:


> It may be the world's biggest snipe hunt, but that's why they call it fishing.


Tarpon fishing in Texas is the real thing. The challenge is learning how to do it. It took me 3 years to catch my first tarpon. The next year I jumped about 18 and the next year after that 48. Once you get it figured out there is nothing to it (Yea, right!).

The good news it there are a lot of folks on this board who can offer advice and the best time of year is coming up fast.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Waves dont bother the tarpon just makes finding them harder. Caught 2 over a hundred pounds last summer in 5 foot swells. Just got lucky and found an acre pad of mullet that had hungry tarpon under them. Headed down tomorrow.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

That's true Konan, but us locals love it when the seas go flat towards the end of summer, and the birds and tarpon work the bait balls down the beach in a huge pods. You'll often see some tarpon up front with some kings slashing up the fish, and shark mopping up behind the pack - often bull shark. These pods of feeding activity can be up to a half mile or more offshore, with pelicans, seagulls, and stupid terns hitting on it. You can throw about anything in there including bare hooks with three golden hairs on it and come up with a really nice fish, or at least a UFO.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

It is flat right now!!! ARRRGH, my boat is in the shop and the other ones keys are locked up in Houston!!!

Well August is prime season here in Texas, so let the fun begin...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

oh god u guys r killen me--- i have been trying fer 5 years with no success-- i pray this is my year--please god let me hook a tarpon--i dont have to land it--- i just want to fight it


----------

